# ariens snowblower belt tensioner spring location



## sicutlass455 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have an old ariens snowblower that runs great, but the belt tensioner spring popped off. I'm embarrassed to say I can't find the location where the spring attaches. It is really tight where the tensioner is located and I've looked but don't see anything. 

Is anyone familiar w/ these models? Any website where they have free schematics? 

My local small engine repair place is a complete rip off and trying to avoid taking it to them. 

thx


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Depending upon the year,you could find the information here.A man named Scott put a lot of work into this site dedicated to Ariens snow blowers.

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page4.html

Hope this helps,Happy Holidays.


----------



## sicutlass455 (Dec 24, 2010)

thank you! i'm going to check out the links.

happy holidays!


----------



## sicutlass455 (Dec 24, 2010)

I checked out the site and it was really great. Figured out that my Ariens is a 924 model from 1974-79, but still couldn't find any info on the belt tensioner (idler arm) spring location. there is a major snow storm on the way and will be here by tomorrow afternoon.

any help on location, pics, etc would be appreciated?

thx


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

sicutlass455 said:


> I checked out the site and it was really great. Figured out that my Ariens is a 924 model from 1974-79, but still couldn't find any info on the belt tensioner (idler arm) spring location. there is a major snow storm on the way and will be here by tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> any help on location, pics, etc would be appreciated?
> 
> thx


Page #6 of the owners manual shows one end of the spring going to a hole or notch in the housing and the other end to the idler assembly.Try using a flash light to see if there is any scratched paint on the side of the housing and you may get an idea where the spring attaches.You could also try emailing Scott to see if he has a picture of this connection.Sorry I can't offer more help without actually seeing the snow blower.Hope this info helps.

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/024386A.pdf


----------



## sicutlass455 (Dec 24, 2010)

It was the spring for the idler that runs the drive wheels goes down by the right axle area in a hole close to where axle goes out of tractor body- near bearing.

We were able to install the spring (not that easy) and the big ole Ariens is back in business!!!! Thank you everyone for being so nice and helpful.!

Let it snow expect 18 inches but the big fella is ready.


----------



## HerbJones (Sep 18, 2014)

*How to Change Spring - TIPS*

This post didn't give any details on how to change the spring. It just said that it was a bugger. I'll save you some bloody knuckles and a LOT of f-bombs here:
1) Empty gas tank.
2) Remove top black cover (covers pulley section).
3) Tip snow blower on it's side with the gas tank up in the air. I used a step stool, and rested the handlebars on the step stool. BE SAFE WHEN YOU DO THIS - I AM NOT LIABLE IF IT FALLS ON YOUR HEAD! DO NOT GO UNDER IT IF IT IS NOT PROPERLY HELD IN PLACE!
4) Remove the pan underneath snow blower (covers pulley section on the bottom).
5) Remove the right wheel (the one currently in the air). Four big bolts to take this off.
6) Remove the plate behind the wheel. This plate includes the bearing for the wheel. The axle will move a bit when you take this off, but not a big deal.
7) This will expose the hole that the longer end of the spring needs to attach to.
8) Underneath the snow blower, fish the short hook end into the hole on the tensioner puller arm. I used a long grabber to help with this. This is probably the hardest step!
9) Put a piece of looped wire (18 - 22 AWG), through the hole from the outside, and hook the spring.
10) Pull the spring in through the hole, and help fish it through from inside with your hand.
11) Once it's hooked, put the plate back on (you will have to lift the mover a bit to move it back into position, since the snow blower is on it's side. Put the wheel back on, and the covers.
12) If you had some gas in the tank, it may leak out through the carburetor. There is a screw underneath it to release the access gas. Unscrew it and catch it in a can if there is. DO NOT TRY TO START IT UNTIL THE GAS HAS DRIED UP IN SEVERAL DAYS!!


----------



## Happster (Nov 30, 2014)

*Tensioner spring*

I have a 1978 Sno Thro 924032 with a 7HP Tecumseh and a 24 inch auger, and all I did was use a set of long billed needle nose pliers, hooking in the frame end first and then pulling it up and onto the idler pulley arm. It took 4 seconds once I knew where it went on the frame. There is a round hole in the housing right near the axle. No need to remove wheels, covers, plates, etc., on mine at least.


----------



## mogman8 (Jan 29, 2015)

I can't for the life of me find any holes in the frame anywhere in this area where this spring is supposed to go.....can anyone post a photo of where this spring hooks onto the frame? Thank you SO much in advance.


----------



## mogman8 (Jan 29, 2015)

A friend took a picture of his and it shows the spring attached to a "dime" sized hole....this didn't seem like the spot but apparently is. If this is true, I guess I'll have it solved when I get home tonight. If anyone finds anything different please chime in.



Thanks!


----------

